# Any New News On The 222?



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Any new news on the 222 front? I notice that the 622 and 211 are getting software updates almost weekly.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I see L3.02 doing a partial spooling

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> I see L3.02 doing a partial spooling
> 
> Bob


Really. Can't find mention of it anywhere. I'm still on 3.01 (??)


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Look here http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Look here http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml


How do I make my receiver download the update?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

yoyo1010 said:


> How do I make my receiver download the update?


L3.02 is going out full phase effective 10/1

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> L3.02 is going out full phase effective 10/1
> 
> Bob


Please excuse my ignorance on the matter. I see that this is a "non-forced upgrade", which I take it means that it won't make the receiver take the upgrade. Correct? Is there a way that I can manually make the receiver download the upgrade?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I am not sure what non forced means, older receivers had an option where you could supposedly block upgrades, the 222 does not have this option, so you should receive the upgrade, sure hope I get it, my 222 is buggy

Bob


----------

